# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Γιάννης Μάγκος

## Muscleboss

Για όσους δεν τον γνωρίζετε, ο Γιάννης Μάγκος είναι πρωταθλητής μας από την Ρόδο! Τεράστιες μάζες και πολλές υποσχέσεις για το μέλλον. 

 :05. Posing:  

Μας έστειλε σήμερα τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες για το φόρουμ μας. ελπιζω σύντομα να τον έχουμε και σαν μέλος.  :03. Awesome:  











 


ΜΒ

----------


## Spyro D

Πολυ καλος...ποδια φανταστικα!!!πολυ......κρεας εει για ελληνας!!super!!  :02. Rocking:

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ μαζα.φοβερος.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RUHL

Πανο ποσα κιλα κατεβαινει σε αγωνες και ποσα παει οφφ season μηπως ξερεις?
α ναι ηλικεια και υψος ? επισης  :01. Mr. Green:  

Παντως ναι ειναι "μεγαλος"  :01. Mr. Green:   με μια εμφαση στα ποδια

----------


## toula_nomikou

Ειναι 28 χρονων 1.84 υψος στον ογκο του φτανει τα 130 κιλα και στους αγωνες κατεβαινει 105-108 κιλα.

----------


## billys15

Πολυ καλος.Φοβερα ποδια!

----------


## KATERINI 144

Γνωστός ο Μάγκος, απο τους αυριανούς κορυφαίους Έλληνες ΒΒερ  :02. Rocking:

----------


## toula_nomikou

Eτσι πιστευω κι εγω Katerini.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ καλος αθλητής και έχει μέλον γιατί είναι μικρός για το ββ μπορεί και μόνο με την μάζα που έχει βελτιώνοντας την ποιότητα να εκτιναχθεί σε ακόμη υψηλότερες διακρίσεις .  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## stelios30

φοβερος ο ελληνας πρωταθλητης απο τους αθλητες που μου αρεσουν μου ειπε ο Παπαδοπουλος Σταυρος οτι απο κοντα ειναι πολυ πιο καλος απ οτι στις φοτο

----------


## arnold

? παιδιά μήπως είναι ελαφρώς εντελώς ασύμμετρος? μου θυμίζει κάτι παλιά αμερικάνικα αμάξια monster cars που μόνο ρόδες είχανε.


2 είναι οι μόνοι που αξίζουν στο ελληνικό bodybuilding Κεφαλιανός και Καγγελάρης.

και έχω παρακολουθήσει σχεδόν όλους τους αγώνες nabba και nac τα τελευταία 6 χρόνια και +3 grand prix.

----------


## Spyro D

Μου φαινεται οτι παρα το οτι εχεις παρακολουθησει τα τελευταια 6 χρονια ολους τους αγωνες δεν παρακολουθουσες τον αγωνα αλλα...μαλλον χαζευες!!Δεν ειναι δυνατων να λες οτι αξιζουν μονο αυτοι οι 2!!Δηλαδη τον Σαρακινη κ τον Γιαννη.....δεν σου κανουμ!!Μου φαινεται φιλε μου οτι πρεπει να αναθεωρισεις καποιες αποψεις!!  :02. Clown2:  
Ναι...αν εχεις προτιπα κατι μοσχαρια οπως cutler k coleman τοτε λογικο ειναι να σου αρεσουν μονο ο Κεφαλ κ ο Καγκελ.....!!Ηπροσωπικη μου γνωμη ειναι οτι ενα απο τα καλυτερα σωματα που εχω δει ever ειναι ο Σαρακινης.Υπαρχουν κ αλλοι αθλητες φανταστικοι που εχουν απιστευτη συμμετρια απλα...δεν ειναι ΖΩΑ οπως στο εξωτερικο.
Μην τα βαζεις ολα σε ενα τσουβαλι..οι Ελληνες ειναι φανταστικοι bb...  :05. Posing:

----------


## RUHL

> ? παιδιά μήπως είναι ελαφρώς εντελώς ασύμμετρος? μου θυμίζει κάτι παλιά αμερικάνικα αμάξια monster cars που μόνο ρόδες είχανε.
> 
> 
> 2 είναι οι μόνοι που αξίζουν στο ελληνικό bodybuilding Κεφαλιανός και Καγγελάρης.
> 
> και έχω παρακολουθήσει σχεδόν όλους τους αγώνες nabba και nac τα τελευταία 6 χρόνια και +3 grand prix.


Και πως γινεται να βγαζεις τον αργυρακη εξω απο την λιστα αφου παρακολουθησες τοσους αγωνες??????????????????  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:

----------


## KontorinisMD

πολύ καλός ο Μάγκος.  :03. Military All OK:  

arnold είσαι υπερβολικός....

----------


## argyrakis

Μπράβο πολύ καλός

----------


## somalos

Συννεχιζει και καλα κανει!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Συναντήσαμε πρόσφατα τον πρωταθλητή *Γιάννη Μάγκο*  στους αγώνες της WABBA International στo Novotel και δρομολογήσαμε μια συνέντευξη προκειμένου να μας μιλήσει για τα σχέδια και τις μελλοντικές του  κινήσεις καθώς ο Γιάννης πάντα αποτελεί επίκεντρο στο ελληνικό Bodybuilding.


*ΒΒ.GR* Γιάννη χαρά μας να σε έχουμε κοντά μας για άλλη μια φορά!Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα πλέον ευχάριστα:
Στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA τον Μαϊο στο Νοvotel, σε είδαμε *επί σκηνής να κάνεις πρόταση γάμου* στην σύντροφο της ζωής σου, Βούλα Γκασιάμη, όσο εκείνη αγωνίζονταν. Ωραία ιδέα!

Πρώτα θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω για ακόμη μια φορά για την φιλοξενία
Σε κάποια συζήτηση που είχαμε με την Σταυρούλα πριν την προετοιμασία της αποφασίσαμε ότι ήρθε και για εμάς η στιγμή να παντρευτούμε. Οπότε όσο έκανε η Σταυρούλα την προετοιμασία εγώ το «δούλευα», χωρίς βέβαια να το συζητάω.
Αποφάσισα ότι εφόσον γνωριστήκαμε μέσα από τους αγώνες και αφού μου είχε δηλώσει από πριν ότι θα είναι και ο* τελευταίος της αγώνας* αποφάσισα ότι θα ήταν η ιδανική στιγμή.. όπως και τελικά ήταν..Τα παρακάτω όλοι τα είδαμε..




*ΒΒ.GR* Συνόδευσες την αποστολή της WABBA στην *Ουκρανία στο European Cup*. Εκεί οι Έλληνες τα πήγανε αρκετά καλά η δε Σταυρούλα «υποχρέωσε» με  την εμφάνισή της τους διοργανωτές να δημιουργήσουν την κατηγορία Body. Ποιες οι εντυπώσεις σου από τον αγώνα  και τις επιτυχίες των Ελλήνων αθλητών; 

Νομίζω ότι ήταν από τις πιο επιτυχημένες αποστολές που έχει στείλει η Ελλάδα. Με επτά πρώτες θέσεις και τους χαρίσαμε και μερικές στο τέλος. Όπως ακριβώς στο λέω! Όπως η Σταυρούλα είχε δικαίωμα να κατέβει στο Overall γυναικών αλλά επειδή τα κύπελλα τα πέρνανε το ένα πίσω από το άλλο και ότι έφτιαξαν μια κατηγορία μόνο για την Σταυρούλα είπαμε ότι δεν έχει νόημα. Και έτσι ήταν..
Όσο για την διοργάνωση εγώ πάντως πέρασα πάρα πολύ ωραία και μετά από χρόνια επιτέλους είδα έναν πρόεδρο να ενδιαφέρεται για τους αθλητές του.Οπότε μόνο καλές εντυπώσεις είχα για την Wabba lnternational....





*ΒΒ.GR* Σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεσαι αυτή την στιγμή; Έχεις κάποιο πλάνο αγώνων αυτή την περίοδο; 

Aυτή την στιγμή είμαι σε πάρα πολύ κατάσταση για off season, 120 κιλά και ξεκινάω την προετοιμασία μου για το Mr Universe της Wabba lnternational στις 18 Νοεμβρίου στην Ουγγαρία

*ΒΒ.GR* Έχεις κλείσει 4 χρόνια συνεργασίας με τον *Δαυίδ Μπαλάσα*, θυμάμαι που το ανακοίνωνες σε μια δικιά μας συνέντευξη , τον Ιούνιο του 2013.
Θα ήθελες να κάνεις έναν απολογισμό;

Πέρασαν κιόλας 4 χρόνια!Πιστέψτε με δεν μου φάνηκαν καθόλου γιατί πραγματικά με τον Βάκη καθημερινά κάνουμε καινούργια πράγματα..
Ο απολογισμός είναι καθαρά η επιτυχία, νομίζω ότι έχουμε δέσει αρκετά καλά και αυτό φαίνεται σε κάθε αγώνα.
Έχουμε τις ίδιες απόψεις για το άθλημα , εκείνος είναι ένας προπονητής αρκετά δραστήριος που του αρέσει συνεχώς να ψάχνεται οπότε σε κάθε προετοιμασία να έχει και διαφορετικά κίνητρα. 
Του αρέσουν οι προκλήσεις για αυτό και είναι δύσκολο να τον ακολουθήσουν κάποιοι.. Αλλά όσοι τον ακολούθησαν γνώρισαν την επιτυχία 







Επίσης πλην του προπονητή μου, πάντα θεωρώ χρέος μου να ευχαριστώ και την *Fitway* , τους* Τάσο* και *Πέτρο Πολίτη* που μέσω της χορηγίας τους προσφέρουν με τον τρόπο τους στις αθλητικές μου προετοιμασίες.




*ΒΒ.GR* Έχεις σκεφτεί πόσα χρόνια θα αγωνίζεσαι; Αν και όχι μεγάλος, έχεις μια πολύ γεμάτη 15ετία (από το 2004) με πολλούς τίτλους

*Να και μια είδηση που την βγάζει πρώτη το  www.bodybuilding.gr...
*Τον Αύγουστο μπαίνω στα 40 και αγωνίζομαι συνέχεια κάθε χρόνο από τα 25 μου.* Λοιπόν αυτός είναι ο τελευταίος μου αγώνας.*
Κάποιες στιγμές είναι καλύτερα να τις επιλέγεις εσύ πριν σε επιλέγουν αυτές.
Οπότε νομίζω ότι την επιλογή μου την έκανα και η στιγμή ήρθε…

*ΒΒ.GR* Σοβαρή είδηση Γιάννη , σε ευχαριστούμε που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μας !
Για πολλούς η εξέλιξη του αθλητή είναι η προπονητική.
Το να προπονείς άλλους αθλητές σε αγωνιστικές προετοιμασίας σου έχει περάσει από το μυαλό;

Πολύ θα το ήθελα αλλά δυστυχώς είναι δύσκολο γιατί οι καινούργιοι αθλητές είναι καλομαθημένοι στις δίαιτες και στις προπονήσεις έχουν άποψη και κάνουν τα δικά τους.
Όταν επιλέγεις να σε αναλάβει κάποιον άστον  μέχρι το τέλος να κάνει αυτό που ξέρει και για τον λόγο που τον επέλεξες οπότε να έχει την ευθύνη της εμφάνισής σου. Εγώ είμαι απόλυτος σε προπόνηση και δίαιτα οπότε νομίζω ότι είμαι για λίγους..





*ΒΒ.GR* Γυρνώντας πίσω στο 2004, σου έχει περάσει το μυαλό ότι θα πάς τόσο μακρυά στο άθλημα;

Εγώ για έναν αγώνα ξεκίνησα απλά για την εμπειρία και όλα ήρθαν μόνα τους με τον καιρό.
*Ευχαριστώ τον Θεό που με αξίωσε να νιώσω τον πρωταθλητισμό στο απόλυτο. Νιώθω ευλογημένος για αυτό.
*


*ΒΒ.GR* Αν θα μπορούσες να ξεχωρίσεις μια αγωνιστική σου στιγμή, ποια θα ήταν αυτή και για ποιον λόγο;

Νομίζω όλοι ξέρουμε..Diamond Cup Αθήνας 2016
Ήταν ο αγώνας που έκανε όλο τον κόσμο του bodybuilding και όχι να μιλάει για εμένα.Γιάννης Μάγκος..  Παντού έλεγαν αυτό το όνομα και πραγματικά μου άνοιξε πολλές πόρτες και από τότε όλα μου πήγαν καλύτερα.Και αυτό μου το έδειξε ο χρόνος γιατί στην αρχή άλλο φάνηκε αλλά όσο περνούσε ο καιρός τα πράγματα άλλαζαν πολύ θετικά , ακόμη και μέχρι τώρα.


*ΒΒ.GR*: Γιάννη σε ευχαριστούμε που πάντα μας ενημερώνεις για τις εξελίξεις. Καλή επιτυχία σου ευχόμαστε σε ότι κάνεις!

Εγώ πραγματικά σας ευχαριστώ που τόσα χρόνια με στηρίζετε όπως στηρίζετε το άθλημα και με αυτό τον τρόπο ο κάθε αθλητής μπορεί να ενημερώνεται πλέον με τον καλύτερο τρόπο.
Και όλα αυτά από την σωστή δουλειά και την αγάπη σας προς το αθλημα .
Πραγματικά σας ευχαριστώ.
*Με τιμή , Γιάννης Μάγκος
*

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Πρωτα απ'ολα η ωρα η καλη να ειναι καλα και να ζήσουν ευτυχισμένη.
Ο Γιάννης να εχει καλη επιτυχία στον τελευταίο του αγώνα και να κλείσει την πολυ μεγαλη αγωνιστη του καριέρα σαν πρωταθλητής,απο εκει και μετα μακάρι να ασχοληθεί σαν προπονητής γιατι εχει πολλα να δώσει στο αθλημα και το Ελληνικό bb χρειάζεται τέτοιους ανθρώπους.

----------


## nicolaos_m

"Πολύ θα το ήθελα αλλά δυστυχώς είναι δύσκολο γιατί οι καινούργιοι αθλητές είναι καλομαθημένοι στις δίαιτες και στις προπονήσεις έχουν άποψη και κάνουν τα δικά τους."  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Σε μία πρόταση τα είπε όλα!!!

----------


## mono AEK

δε νομιζω οτι τα ειπε ολα και μαλιστα διαφωνω

δε βρισκω το κακο να εχει καποιος γνωση και αποψη, κακα τα ψεματα η επιστημη της διατροφολογιας και του bodybuilding εχει κανει αλματα τα τελευταια χρονια 

σιγουρα βεβαια οταν ζητας απο καποιον να σε προπονησει θα πρεπει να τον ακους, αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο

στο θεμα τωρα εκπληκτικος αθλητης, τον ειχα πετυχει περσι στη ροδο στη παραλια (αν δε κανω λαθος σε οφ σιζον) και ειχα μεινει μ@λ@κ@ς
βουνο πραγματικο, φλεβικοτητα σε "αηδιαστικο" επιπεδο

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γιάννης Μάγκος - Αγωνιστική προετοιμασία για το NAC Mr Universe 2017*

Ο Γιάννης Μάγκος , βρίσκεται σε αγωνιστική προετοιμασία για τον Νοέμβριο. 
Κάποιες φήμες κυκλοφόρησαν ότι θα παίξει σε αγώνα pro qualification της NPC καθώς έχει το δικαίωμα με τα νέα δεδομένα αλλά ο ίδιος το διέψευσε καθώς θα παραμείνει στο αρχικό του πλάνο: Guest Poser στα Κύπελλα της NAC Hellas και WABBA International , 11 & 12 Νοεμβρίου αντίστοιχα, με τελικό στόχο το Mr Universe της ΝΑC Ιnternational το οποίο πραγματοποιείται στις 25 Νοεμβρίου στο Αμβούργο.
Στις φωτογραφίες είναι 121 κιλά και παρευρέθηκε στο γυμναστήριο Davids Gym του προπονητή του Δαυίδ Μπαλάσα για να καταστρώσουν το πλάνο των τελευταίων 6 εβδομάδων!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Μαγκος μονο :05. Biceps:

----------


## alsos

Κοιτας και ξανακοιτας και καταλαβαινεις οτι ο Πιστολας σταθηκε πολυ τυχερος που τον κερδισε.  :01. Wink:

----------


## tomaxok

χωρις σχηματα χωρις ογκο.οχι κ κολοσσος της ροδου.σαν -85.πιστολα συμετρια ογκο γραμωση καλη

----------


## Muscleboss

^Τομαχοκ, αναφέρεσαι στον Νο1 σε διακρίσεις Έλληνα αθλητή της τελευταίας 10ετίας, θα πέσει φωτιά να μας κάψει με αυτά που γράφεις!! Δεν τον συγκρίνουμε τον άνθρωπο με τον Big Rami και τους Ολύμπια. Κάνει τον δικό του αγώνα, έχει πάρει τα πάντα στην Ελλάδα επανειλημμένα και αγωνίζεται για διακρίσεις στο εξωτερικό. 

Παιδιά, αν μη τι άλλο να προσέξουμε τι γράφουμε, στο άθλημα χρειάζεται να αλληλοστηριζόμαστε να πάμε μπροστά, όχι κακεντρεχή κριτική.

Κοιτάμε μπροστά και ευχόμαστε ό,τι καλύτερο στον Γιάννη. Viva Magkos! 
 :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ο κάθε αθλητής ειδικα ο αγωνιστικός το δείχνει πάνω στην σκηνή το τι είναι και συγκρίνετε με τούς εκάστοτε αθλητες που διαγωνίζονται , οπότε οι τόσοι τίτλοι και διακρίσεις μιλάνε απο μόνα τους και αυτη είναι η αλήθεια 
Και άλλο να κάνουμε συγκρίσεις με ήδη φτασμένους επαγγελματίες με διακρίσεις κουτουρού απο φώτο , οι αθλητες κρίνονται πάνω στη σκηνή και δείχνουν την αξία τους στον ανταγωνισμό

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Απομενει να πιασει την τρομερη του γραμμωση που ολοι ξερουμε πανω στη σκηνη κ μετα δυσκολα παιζεται στον Ελληνικο χωρο.

----------


## alsos

> Απομενει να πιασει την τρομερη του γραμμωση που ολοι ξερουμε πανω στη σκηνη κ μετα δυσκολα παιζεται στον Ελληνικο χωρο.


Τι ? Μα δεν παιχτηκε ηδη και ''εχασε''?  :01. Wink:  Κατι ειπε ο φιλος απο πανω για γραμμωση και τα ποδια του Μαγκου γελασαν  :01. Razz:

----------


## tomaxok

μασκλ μπος δεν θελω να τον μειοσω και σεβομαι οτι κανει αγωνα.αλλα νομιζω δεν ειναι ταλαντουχος πχ σαν τον συγχωρεμενο αγαθοκλεους.και ειναι μονο για ελλαδα.δεν μου εχει κανει κατι .ειναι αγωνιστης.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Τι ? Μα δεν παιχτηκε ηδη και ''εχασε''?  Κατι ειπε ο φιλος απο πανω για γραμμωση και τα ποδια του Μαγκου γελασαν


Δεν ειπα οτι δεν μπορει να χασει ,ειπα οτι δυσκολα θα χασει.




> μασκλ μπος δεν θελω να τον μειοσω και σεβομαι οτι κανει αγωνα.αλλα νομιζω δεν ειναι ταλαντουχος πχ σαν τον συγχωρεμενο αγαθοκλεους.και ειναι μονο για ελλαδα.δεν μου εχει κανει κατι .ειναι αγωνιστης.


Ναι συμφωνω οτι ο συχωρεμενος ο Αγαθοκλεους ηταν πιο ταλαντουχος αφου τον εβαλες σαν μετρο συγκρισης  ,κ ο Μαγκος ομως σε θεμα σκληραδας με συμπαγεις μυς ειναι σε ανωτατο επιπεδο συγκρισης ,με τα οποια αρνητικα του σημεια που ολοι εχουν.

----------


## Polyneikos

O Γιάννης Μάγκος, 2 εβδομάδες πριν τα guest posing του σε NAC Hellas και WABBA International και τρείς εβδομάδες πριν τον μεγάλο αγώνα που θα συμμετάσχει στο Mr Universe της ΝΑC, 120 κιλά!

----------


## Polyneikos

'Ηταν 2007, στην νεοσύστατη τότε NAC Hellas στην Ελλάδα, όταν ο Γιάννης Μάγκος παίρνει τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο Athens Grand Prix.
Eκείνος είχε ξεκινήσει απο το 2004 και άρχισε να ξεχωρίζει πλέον ότι θα πρωταγωνιστεί.
Mετά από λίγο ταξιδεύει στο Αμβούργο για να αγωνιστεί στον πρώτο του διεθνή αγώνα, το Mr Universe της ΝΑC International, όπου κατέλαβε την 7η θέση σε μια κατηγορία 38 ατόμων.
Έκτοτε η πορεία του Μάγκου γνωστή, έχωντας 8 Γενικούς Τίτλους στην Ελλάδα , 1 Γενικό Τίτλο σε Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα στην WABBA το 2014, 1 Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα στην IFBB το 2015 , 1 Diamond Cup στην Ελλάδα το 2016 και πολλά καλά πλασαρίσματα στους κορυφαίους παγκόσμιους διαγωνισμούς.
Κυρίως όμως καθιερώθηκε  στην συνείδηση του κοινού του αγωνιστικού bodybuilding ως ένας από τους κορυφαίους των τελευταίων 2 δεκαετιών.
Το 2017, αποφάσισε να κλείσει την καριέρα του στο Mr Universe της ΝΑC International, όπου κατέλαβε την 3η θέση στην Ψηλή κατηγορία. 
Τίμησε την NAC Hellas με ενα guest posing στο Κύπελλο που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο Helexpo στο Μαρούσι 2 εβδομάδες πριν το Universe  και με την σειρά της τον τίμησε και έδωσε την ευκαιρία στον κόσμο να τον αποθεώσει.
Είναι απο τις στιγμές που μένουν ανεξίτηλες στο χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας του βιβλίου του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding!






*Η αγωνιστική πορεία του Γιάννη Μάγκου :*

*1.    * 2004 NABBA- ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση Ψηλή κατηγορία
*2.    * 2005 NABBA Hellas MR Kρήτη 1η θέση Ψηλή κατηγορία
*3.    * 2005 NABBA Hellas Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση Ψηλή κατηγορία
*4.    * *2005* *ΝΑΒΒΑ* *Hellas* *Μ**r Akropolis* *Γενικός* *Νικητής*
*5.    * 2006 WABBA Κύπελλο-Mr Οδύσσεια 1η θέση Ψηλή κατηγορία
*6.    * 2006 ΝΑΒΒΑ Hellas Μr Akropolis 1η θέση Ψηλή κατηγορία
*7.    * *2007 ΝΑ**C* *Α**thens* *Grand* *Pix* *Γενικός Νικητής*
*8.    * 2007 NAC Mr Universe 7η θέση Ψηλή κατηγορία
*9.    * 2008 NAC Mr Universe 6η θέση Ψηλή κατηγορία
*10.                       *  2010 NAC World Championships 7η θέση Ψηλή κατηγορία
*11.                       * 2011 ΙFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η  θέση SuperHeavyweight
*12.                       * 2011 ΙFBB Αlexander The Great Elite Grand Prix 8η θέση
*13.                       * *2011* *Ι**FBB* *Πανελλήνιο* *Κύπελλο* *Γενικός* *Νικητής*
*14.                       * *2012* *Ι**FBB* *Πανελλήνιο* *Πρωτάθλημα* *Γενικός* *Νικητής*
*15.                       * 2012 ΙFBB Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα 2η θέση SuperHeavyweight
*16.                       *  2012 Arnold Classic Amateur Spain (εκτός 6άδας)
*17.                       *  2013 Arnold Classic Amateur Spain (εκτός 6άδας)
*18.                       * *2013 Ι**FBB* *Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Γενικός Νικητής*
*19.                       * *2014* *WABBA* *Mr* *Hellas* *Γενικός Νικητής*
*20.                       * *2014 WABBA World Championships* *Γενικός* *Νικητής*
*21.                       * 2015 ΙFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η  θέση SuperHeavyweight
*22.                       * 2015 ΙFBB Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα 1η  θέση SuperHeavyweight
*23.                       * 2015 Mr Olympia Amateur England 9η θέση SuperHeavyweight
*24.                       * *2015* *Ι**FBB* *Πανελλήνιο* *Κύπελλο* *Γενικός* *Νικητής*
25.                         2016 IFBB Ben Weider  Legacy Cup 5η θέση
*26.                       *  *2016* *Ι**FBB* *Πανελλήνιο* *Κύπελλο* *Γενικός* *Νικητής*
27.                         2016 ΙFBB Diamond Cup 1η θέση SuperHeavyweight
28.                          2017 ΝΑC Mr Universe 3η θέση

----------


## Polyneikos

Κάτι από τα παλιά:

Περιοδικο Χ-FITNESS (Eκδόσεις X-Treme Stores) , Τεύχος 8 , Αύγουστος 2005


Φωτογράφηση του Γιάννη Μάγκου, στο ξεκίνημα της αγωνιστικής του πορείας στο γυμναστήριο Iron Gym

----------


## Polyneikos

Μη-αγωνιστικός Γιάννης Μάγκος, 121 κιλά, ετοιμάζεται για το δύσκολο έργο της κριτικής επιτροπής στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International, 27 Mαϊου στο Novotel !

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Μη αγωνιστικός ετσι.... :02. Shock: 
Πλάκα θα εχει να σαλτάρει πάνω στη σκηνή για κανα γκεστ έκπληξη.

----------


## Fataoulas

> Μη αγωνιστικός ετσι....


Κι'ομως Δημητρο, στη φωτο ειναι 100% μη αγωνιστικος
Καλά τα ψεμματα, δεν ανεβαινεις στη σκηνη ετσι
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
με τοση τριχα  :01. Razz: 

πλακα πλακα*, φοβερος ο Γιαννης  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 


(* 2 πλακες, trademark Fataoulas)

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνεργασία-Έκπληξη που θα προκαλέσει αίσθηση στους κύκλους του Bodybuilding!
Συγκεκριμένα, ο Γιάννης Μάγκος που σχετικά πρόσφατα έχει δηλώσει την απόφαση απόσυρσής του, επικοινώνησε με το Bodybuilding.gr ενημερώνοντάς μας την καινούργια συνεργασία του με τους Τάσο Μισαηλίδη και Χρήστο Πιστόλα που αναλαμβάνουν την τεχνική καθοδήγησή του!
Μετά από διαβουλεύσεις τόσο με τον Τάσο Μισαηλίδη όσο και με τον Χρήστο Πιστόλα, ταυτίζονται οι απόψεις τους και έτσι αποφάσισαν την συνεργασία τους!
Ορμώμενοι από αυτήν την αναπάντεχη συνεργασία, ρωτήσαμε τον Γιάννη αν αυτο σημάνει την άρση της απόφασής του και κάποια αγωνιστική του επιστροφή, κάτι που δεν μας επιβεβαίωσε, καθώς δεν σκέφτεται αυτή την περίοδο τους αγώνες!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ενδιαφέρον αυτη η συνεργασία και σίγουρα στο άμεσο μέλλον κάτι μπορεί να ετοιμάζει ο Γιάννης , σημασία έχει πως τα παιδια έχουν δείξει δείγματα γραφής και είναι μια καλα οργανωμένη ομάδα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γάμος Γιάννη Μάγκου - Βούλας Γκασιάμη!*
*
*
Στον Ιερό Ναο Ταξιάρχη στην Μυτιλήνη νυμφεύθηκαν σήμερα Παρασκευή, 17 Μαϊου, ένα αγαπητό ζευγάρι πρωταθλητών, ο Γιάννης Μάγκος και η Boύλα Γκασιάμη .
Όλοι εμείς στο www.Bodybuilding.gr τους ευχόμαστε η ζωή να τους χαρίσει χαρές και ευτυχία, να είναι πάντα αγαπημένοι!
Να ζήσετε!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Να ζήσουν και να έχουν αγάπη και ευτυχία στη ζωή τους    :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Να ζήσουν! Και καλούς (και δυνατούς!) απογόνους! 

 :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Αλέξης Μωησίδης* ανακοινώνει την αγωνιστική του συνέχεια του με προπονητή τον *Γιάννη Μάγκο* !


Ο Αλέξης κέρδισε τις εντυπώσεις στους αγώνες που συμμετείχε σε αυτή την season, κατακτώντας 2 Γενικούς Τίτλους, το Mr Κρήτη της WABBA International και το Mr Hellas της ΝΑC, ενώ στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International πήρε την 1η θέση στην Υπερψηλη κατηγορία.


Στόχος αθλητή - προπονητή, είναι οι αγώνες  του Μαΐου 2020!

----------


## Polyneikos

*AΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΜΑΓΚΑΖΙΝΟ - Συνέντευξη του Ροδίτικου καναλιού In21.gr στον Γιάννη Μάγκο*

Ο Γιάννης Μάγκος μιλάει για την δικιά του μετα-αγωνιστική περίοδο, τους αγώνες, τους αθλητές της σύγχρονης εποχής, επαγγελματικές κάρτες , την μετά Lock-down εποχή στα Γυμναστήρια, σε μια εφ΄όλης της ύλης συνέντευξη στον δημοσιογράφο Γιάννη Κουμέντο!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Πολύ ωραία συνέντευξη, τα λέει ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα, όπως άλλωστε μας έχει συνηθίσει ο Γιάννης Μαγκος. :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εκτός αγώνων , σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση ! 

Είτε αγωνιστικός είτε απλά αθλούμενος,  o Γιάννης Μάγκος είναι στρατιώτης και αφοσιωμένος στο Lifestyle του bodybuilding, προπόνηση , διατροφή, προσήλωση στην παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια.
Αυτή την στιγμή, είναι 110 κιλά, έχοντας σταματήσει από τα τέλη του 2017 το ανταγωνιστικό bodybuilding.
Όπως ο ίδιος δηλώνει, " Όλα γίνονται, αρκεί να έχεις προγραμματισμό και στόχους !"

----------


## Muscleboss

Δε θα περίμενα κάτι λιγότερο από το Γιάννη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιάννης Μάγκος  ενά μικρό τσεκάρισμα μετά από προπόνηση ποδιών !

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Παρότι έχει σταματήσει το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding κρατιέται σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση  :03. Clap:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολλα χρόνια δουλειάς και δεν χάνετε έτσι εύκολα οπως νομίζουν μερικοί και ο Γιάννης ήταν αθλητής απο μικρός και έχει υποδομή που οι μύς δεν φεύγουν εύκολα

----------


## Polyneikos

*Παντελής Σταυρουλάκης Podcast Ep2 - Συζήτηση με τον Γιάννη Μάγκο* 

Mια ωραία συζήτηση εφ΄όλης της ύλης - Μust Seen !

00:01 Εισαγωγη
05:00 1999-2004 Το ξεκίνημα του - Οι πρώτοι αγώνες
10:22 Η μεγαλύτερη αγωνιστική διάκριση
13: 45 H πιο δύσκολη στιγμή
16:17 Οι αδικίες σε αγώνες -  Η στιγμή του Diamond Cup Athens 2016
25:20 Tα προβλήματα υγείας που προέκυψαν
36:20 Η συμβουλή προς τους αθλητές που συνεχίζουν
41:20 Η συνύπαρξη ενός ζευγαριού που κάνει αγωνιστικό bodybuilding
45:30 Ηorror Story - Παράξενη Ιστορία
52:31 Coaching
54:35 H συμβουλή
56:10 Συζήτηση για την αγωνιστική πορεία του Σταυρουλάκη
59:40 Μύθοι του αθλήματος
1:04:00 Επίλογος

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πραγματικα μου άρεσε η συνέντευξη του Γιάννη Μάγκου στον Παντελή , πολύ ανθρωπινη και διδακτική , εμένα προσωπικα με συγκίνησε και εύχομαι καθε τι καλύτερο για τον Γιάννη με τα θέματα Υγείας και να ξεχαστούν και το μόνο που θα μείνει είναι οι αγωνιστικές διακρίσεις και επιτυχίες που είναι πολλες , για τις αδικίες που αναφέρει εντάξει υπάρχουν αλλα υπάρχει και μια πολιτική στο Παγκόσμιο  ΒΒ κυρίως που μέχρι να την καταλάβουμε μας τρώει το μαράζι που λένε και αγανακτούμε , πέρα απο τα δικά μας ενδοχώρια  που σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ισως  είναι πιο κατινίστικα 
Εγω λόγο του φίλου μου του Γιάννη  Ελευθεριαδη έμαθα πολυ καλα πως είναι τα πράματα για να φτάσει ενας ΒΒερ να παίρνει αυτα που αξίζει

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ακόμα μια πολύ όμορφη κουβέντα του Παντελή με τον Γιάννη, πραγματικά είναι πολύ ευχάριστη αλλά κυρίως είναι αληθινή σε όλα, στεναχωρηθηκα όταν έφτασε η κουβέντα σε θέματα υγείας, και εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά. 
Στο κλείσιμο της κουβέντας που ήταν πιο χαλαρη και βοήθησε στο να αποφορτιστει το κλίμα γέλασα πολύ όταν αναφέρθηκαν στους μύθους που κατά καιρούς επικρατούν στο bbing.

----------


## billys15

Πολυ καλη συνεντευξη και μεγαλες αληθειες.Μπραβο και στους 2 που συνεβαλαν.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πολλοι νομίζουν ότι τα κάνουν όλα σωστα τρώνε υγιεινα , πολλα γεύματα τη μέρα πολλή πρωτείνη ποιοτική κτλ και έλεγα και λέω πόσο υγιεινό είναι να τρώει κάποιος τεράστια ποσότητα πρωτείνης να μπουκώνει τον οργανισμό και όλα αυτα τα κατάλοιπα του μεταβολισμού αφήνουν τοξίνες και στην ουσία δηλητηριάζουν το σώμα και όσα προβιοτικά φυτικές ινες και να τρώμε δύσκολα αποτοξινώνετε το σώμα
Εγω με πάσα ειλικρίνεια ποτε δεν έτρωγα μεγάλες ποσότητες πρωτείνης  μάξ 1,5 εως 2 γραμμάρια ανα κιλό και σ αυτο συμπεριελάμβανα και φυτικής προέλευσης και ενω θερμίδες έπαιρνα τρελές λόγω δουλειάς και καύσεων αλλα και μεταβολισμού , περισσότερο απο ένστικτο έτρωγα παρα μετρούσα και μια χαρα μύς έβαζα και εφτανα για μεγάλα διαστήματα και 130 κιλά βουβαλομπουγάς χωρίς άγχος ,τωρα με 2-3 γεύματα τη μέρα με το ζόρι κατεβηκα κάτω απο τα 120 στα 112-113 , αλλα και πάλι έλεγα αυτα τα κιλά δεν είναι υγεία ακόμη και σε μένα που ήταν σχετικα νορμαλ λόγω σκελετου 

Γι αυτο έχουν σημασία αυτα τα λόγια στο βίντεο γιατι και οι δύο και ιδιαίτερα ο Γιάννης σαν παλιότερος και βαρύς αθλητής πειθαρχημένος όσο δεν πάει ,  οταν τα λέει αυτα που δεν αμφισβητούνται , είναι χρήσιμα σε όλους για να καταλάβουν οτι κανείς δεν είναι άτρωτος και όλα έχουν το τίμημα τους

----------

